# Martell 225mm Wa (Laser) Gyuto - For Sale



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Please click on the picture to check out additional images and see details.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd love to hear any and all (good or bad) thoughts you guys/gals have on this handle.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 5, 2018)

I really like the little touches on the handle, like how the "burn" line at the apex of those two beves lines up with the spalting on the end cap. Talk about attention to detail


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Jacob


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW, the story behind this handle is that I have a buttload of this natural maple that I bought on the cheap years ago and never had a cause to use it. It came in tomahawk haft sized blocks so I cut a couple of them down & sent 'em off to stabilization. But because they don't really show much figuring and the coloring is pale and boring I never used them. I got to thinking about how I was going to treat this wood when I made those tomahawks (LOL). I was planning on burning the wood and maybe even staining it...so....that's what happened here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's some more info and pictures....

*225mm Wa (Laser) Gyuto - Standard*




Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 225mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 7.9oz (224g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Burnt Maple with Spalted Sycamore ferrule & endcap
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

A true point and go "laser" grind combined with a fast profile. Plus cryo treated O1 @ Rc60-61 is tough yet easy to sharpen, you have the best of everything here.

The wa octagonal handle is made from figured maple and paired with spalted sycamore on both ends. The maple has been "burnt" and stained to add some character, sort of a used look, that should go well with the carbon steel blade as it patinas over time. 

The wood used in this handle has been stabilized AND sealed with a varnish/oil finish. 

This knife is from our Standard line, where we're able to offer the same high quality knife as always, but at a less expensive price point. 
_
*Please see close up pictures for details.


_Price - *$485


*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

So is this handle too funky? I have to admit to loving it myself but then I made it so there's that...


----------



## FoRdLaz (Feb 6, 2018)

Recently picked up a laser gyuto from Dave and all I can do is recommend it without reservation! Excellent profile and grind. And at that price its a steal!!! Someone better get on this soon!! And I love the handle Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Price DROP!


*$435*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> Recently picked up a laser gyuto from Dave and all I can do is recommend it without reservation! Excellent profile and grind. And at that price its a steal!!! Someone better get on this soon!! And I love the handle Dave!




Thank you Lazaros


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

*MUST SELL TODAY!*

Blowout pricing - $399 

You'll never see this again - trust me! :scared4:


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 7, 2018)

I'll take it Dave. Always wanted to try one of your knives, even though not a "laser" fan in general. I like the handle very much by the way. Just paid through your website.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> I'll take it Dave. Always wanted to try one of your knives, even though not a "laser" fan in general. I like the handle very much by the way. Just paid through your website.




:dance:

Thank you so much Alex!


----------

